# doing my first bacon (final pics added)



## ldrus (Feb 11, 2012)

here are a few pics of my first ever bacon   going for a 12 day brine in pops brine recipe

will post as i go


----------



## alblancher (Feb 11, 2012)

Good start.  Waiting for the rest of the series


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice piece of meat..........see ya in about 12 days


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


>


make space Al i got the beer


----------



## ldrus (Feb 12, 2012)

7 days in to it i bring it in every other day and give a good stir


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a belly in pops brine recipe. will be ready to smoke on the 18th.


----------



## sdiver40 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a nice looking pork belly. Should make some great bacon


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

LOOKS good so far I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2012)

pulled the bacon out from the brine tonight,  that makes 12 days in the brine (pops brine recipe) rinsed off  real good  did a small fry test wife said  dont soak it  the salt flavor was just right

 so i ground up some fresh pepper corns and tuck them away into the fridge until saturday morning. o i also weighed them they started out at 5.71 lb and now weighs 6.7 lb

smoking for 12 hrs sat with hickory pellets in my amnps


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great cant wait to see it smoked


----------



## roller (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice piece of meat...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 17, 2012)

That's some nice looking belly. Can't wait to see the smoked bacon!


----------



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

bacon is in the smoker!!!!!!

























*these are  BBQ utensile holders Menards had for 1.99 thought  it would work great fo meat hangers!!*


----------



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

oops forgot to say ... using AMNPS with a combo of hickory /cherry pellets


----------



## big casino (Feb 18, 2012)

looking good Ikrus


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 18, 2012)

Man I wish I could get bellies that look that good. can't wait to see the sliced pieces.


----------



## luv2q (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't get over how nice those belly slabs look!!! Maybe one day I'll get lucky and score some like that.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 19, 2012)

here is the final product  thanks for the advice,info , and for looking everyone.


----------



## gotarace (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome looking Bacon!!!! Got your next belly lined up yet??


----------



## ldrus (Feb 11, 2012)

here are a few pics of my first ever bacon   going for a 12 day brine in pops brine recipe

will post as i go


----------



## alblancher (Feb 11, 2012)

Good start.  Waiting for the rest of the series


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice piece of meat..........see ya in about 12 days


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


>


make space Al i got the beer


----------



## ldrus (Feb 12, 2012)

7 days in to it i bring it in every other day and give a good stir


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a belly in pops brine recipe. will be ready to smoke on the 18th.


----------



## sdiver40 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a nice looking pork belly. Should make some great bacon


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

LOOKS good so far I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2012)

pulled the bacon out from the brine tonight,  that makes 12 days in the brine (pops brine recipe) rinsed off  real good  did a small fry test wife said  dont soak it  the salt flavor was just right

 so i ground up some fresh pepper corns and tuck them away into the fridge until saturday morning. o i also weighed them they started out at 5.71 lb and now weighs 6.7 lb

smoking for 12 hrs sat with hickory pellets in my amnps


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great cant wait to see it smoked


----------



## roller (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice piece of meat...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 17, 2012)

That's some nice looking belly. Can't wait to see the smoked bacon!


----------



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

bacon is in the smoker!!!!!!

























*these are  BBQ utensile holders Menards had for 1.99 thought  it would work great fo meat hangers!!*


----------



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

oops forgot to say ... using AMNPS with a combo of hickory /cherry pellets


----------



## big casino (Feb 18, 2012)

looking good Ikrus


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 18, 2012)

Man I wish I could get bellies that look that good. can't wait to see the sliced pieces.


----------



## luv2q (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't get over how nice those belly slabs look!!! Maybe one day I'll get lucky and score some like that.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 19, 2012)

here is the final product  thanks for the advice,info , and for looking everyone.


----------



## gotarace (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome looking Bacon!!!! Got your next belly lined up yet??


----------

